# Western Canada Storms



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Most of you know about the "buffalo" blizzard & the other major storms in the USA this season. That along with the major dumps of snow that the Eastcoast of Canada & the maratimes had been getting adds up to alot of snow for you guys out east.
So you easterners don't think your the only Canadians having a tough time digging out, here is a few pics from Kitimat & Terrace BC that have got 6' of snow is last 2 days Digging out for them has just begun.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm sure you've noticed any weather west of the central time zone gets minimal news coverage unlike the weather in the east where they have catchy names for storms and zippy phrases for weather patterns.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

BUFF;1951871 said:


> I'm sure you've noticed any weather west of the central time zone gets minimal news coverage unlike the weather in the east where they have catchy names for storms and zippy phrases for weather patterns.


Wait there's time zones other than eastern??? 

So long does it take to shovel that much snow? I think my shoveler would have a heart attack at the thought lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

potskie;1951879 said:


> Wait there's time zones other than eastern???


LOL, my bad..... the world ends at the western side of the central time zone....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BUFF;1951871 said:


> I'm sure you've noticed any weather west of the central time zone gets minimal news coverage unlike the weather in the east where they have catchy names for storms and zippy phrases for weather patterns.


Ya I've noticed, I can't even think of one western named storm.



potskie;1951879 said:


> So long does it take to shovel that much snow? I think my shoveler would have a heart attack at the thought lol.


IDK, Never have had that much snow & hope I never will.

Kitimat fell just short of thier 24hr record set back it 1970's that was 112"
yesterday they got 109" in 24hrs


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

here is a video showing what has to be done just to get your car out of a parking lot,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All snow storms in Canada are not valid to play.


----------

